# Urgent Help Needed - soloist score



## sree (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

I need to know how to create a soloist score from an orchestral score? It is little urgent and information is requried for a school project.... Please do post the procedure.. 


Thanks in advance...
Cheers!!!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Which piece?


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

The piece is mozart piano concertos 21....


----------

